# Star Sauce



## ibi (11/4/16)

Hi guys has anybody tried this upcoming brand? They have a small range but damn must I say I've tried their flavours and they are tops especially in my tanks. Reasonably priced too 








Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/4/16)

Never heard of them

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibi (11/4/16)

I was actually speaking to a friend of mine about vaping and he sells their juice. They have a juice similar to pangalectic gugglebaster 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

Looks like the logo for a shmarmy new lube. Star Sauce... I am sorry but... muahahahaha


----------



## ibi (11/4/16)

Lol @Lord Vetinari you're funny hey  haven't thought of it in that way 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

ibi said:


> Lol @Lord Vetinari you're funny hey  haven't thought of it in that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


Day off. Got bored. Opened some wine at 16:30


----------



## ibi (11/4/16)

Lol good to have a sense of humor  @Lord Vetinari 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## isiemoe (11/4/16)

@ibi I have tried these juices and they are amazing the flavour taste just like their profiles we can't speak of vendors here so WhatsApp me and ill tell u where I got them from ....I will pm u my number


----------



## isiemoe (11/4/16)

He has just started out @ibi and therefore just started selling to a few friends so that's y none of the stores got it


----------

